# Beginner Questions



## armybombtech (Aug 3, 2015)

New to the RV world and need some help.

I purchased a 2003 Pace Arrow 37a about 6 months ago and have been living in connected to shore power. Getting ready to take it out on our first vacation over the road and I have a couple of questions. Since disconnecting it from shore power the refrigerator doesnt get cold. I have tried to run it off of the generator and off of gas but nothing works. The indicator lights across the top come on but it doesnt get cold. Not sure what to check or how to trouble shoot. Secondly, I assume that running the generator while driving down the road is a normal practice to power the Air Conditioners and all the appliances. When I first turn the generator on it runs great but after it heats up the breakers keep tripping off. I will flip them back on and everything is good but will eventually they flip back off. Not sure if they are tripping or if the road vibration is vibrating them into the off position. What is normal operation for the generator while driving over the road?

Thanks


----------



## akjimny (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi ArmyBombTech and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Most rv refrigerators work on either AC when plugged into shore power or when running the generator and on propane when on the road.  There are a few that also run on DC but I've never run across one.  Anyway, on to your problem.  Is you propane tank full?  Is there a valve in the line to the fridge that could be closed?  If you have gas and an open line, is the fridge orifice plugged?  As for the generator, most people I know do not run them while driving down the road.  I don't need my microwave or roof air while on the move and the house batteries are charged from the engine alternator.  However, if you do need the roof ac to keep it comfortable, go ahead and run the generator.  I don't think road vibration would trip a breaker.  I'm not sure what is causing that problem.

Hope this helps some and post back if you have more questions.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2015)

most of the refrigerators also have to see 12 volts to operate.  As to the breaker tripping think i would try replacing them first.  Also may be a wire shorting out "somewher" due to road bounce.I would ck where they come out of the generator first.  The Generator may be moving around when driving.  I am assuming it dont trip on shore power.  Good luck and let us know


----------



## Michele.pastime (Aug 23, 2015)

2006 Isaca Sunrise: I am new to owning an RV and  my check engine light has come on but I don't see any obvious signs of engine distress. Any thoughts on common reasons this light comes on?


----------



## LEN (Aug 23, 2015)

If you have a ford v10 an auto parts store will normally put a reader on the chassis and read a code. It could be any number of small things. If it were major the motor would most likely shut down.

LEN


----------



## johngg (Sep 4, 2015)

As for the refer   the hafta be pretty level to operate correctly,  also open the acsses door and plug in a small fan and aim it straight up so it blows across the coils. When they get too hot, the refer won't cool right.  Especially on gas.


----------

